# rzr questions?



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has tried putting the preformance chip that you see on ebay on a rzr. Does it work? Is it worth the 35 dollars. They claim it will give you some more ponies is that true? Whats the deal with these moduals are they for real do they do anything. Will they hurt the bike? If they help produce any extra horses or torgue the $35 would be worth it as long as they don harm the machine. 

I also was wondering if anyone has ever ran 3in spacers on the rzr?


----------

